
Enterprises eye big benefits from cloud data warehouses - yanivleven
http://blog.panoply.io/enterprises-eye-big-benefits-from-cloud-data-warehouses
======
PaulHoule
Cloud storage is not low cost compared to on premise if your data is "big" in
any real sense. It is definitely durable, convenient, etc. not cheap.

------
Johnc314
Nobody cares about "real" technologies anymore its all about zero value
technologies like bitcoin. Praise the Golden Pig

------
JKPI
well fact is that Most "Big Companies" are still not in the cloud putting
aside Techies. so they might be seeing big benefits I dont know but they sure
arent doing anything about it.

